# boxing to muay thai



## blackflag (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey everyone. I had a question about potentially switching from boxing to muay thai. I did boxing for about three and a half months last year but because of the distance to travel I quickly became burnt out. With that said, I searched all over for a boxing gym that was close to me but to no avail so I joined an mma gym instead, but they were primarily muay thai. I tried to get into watching some muay thai fights so I could really try and understand how the fights work but they are very different than boxing. 

So basically I was just looking for some general advice as to how to deal with a switch from practicing boxing to muay thai and also if anyone could point me in the direction of some good websites and/or videos that go in depth about muay thai.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 10, 2012)

Is the training 'traditional' Muay Thai or MMA muay thai? The muay thai for mma is modified due to shoots and takedowns. 

Muay Thai is traditionally a upright somewhat squared up stance frt foot points to opponent's rear foot and the rear foot points outward at a 45% angle, heels off the floor. Hips are tucked under the body and the weight is shifted somewhat to the rear foot allowing the frt to be very light for leg shields. When making arm attacks (punches & elbows) the body weight stays center over both feet. In boxing the weight is normally shifted over the frt foot bring the body forward while driving off the rear foot for power transfer. In Muay Thai this would bring the body forward and in position for knee and elbow attacks so MT tends to keep the body more up right and centered during attacks. The squared off body stance brings the rear foot and hip closer to the opponent that allows for quicker delivery of the rear leg kick. In a boxing stance this placed the rear hip, leg and foot much further away give the opponent more time to counter a rear leg kick. The squared body allows for both elbows to be delivered without much change of range. This is but a few differences to work on.

Train hard, train smart. Know and understand what you are training and why.

Have fun with your training.

Danny T


----------



## bharat (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey,

I have been practicing Muay thai for 2 years.

I feel muay thai is more versatile. As you can use kicks,elbows, knees etc. Your boxing experience will help you to learn muay thai punches easily. 
Try to learn from good teacher. This is the first and very important step.Chances of you getting injured if your teacher is not very knowledgeable.


----------

